# My Quick Weave: step by step (pictures included)



## peppers01 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello all! I was on a thread earlier talking about quick weaves. Well it was that time anyway for me to take my hair down and do another quick weave. So I decided to go step by step and show those who don't know what it is, how it's done. QWs are my protective style and allow for my hair to grow. Now I know there are those who abhor the idea of putting glue in their hair, but it's easy, quick (duh), and less of a hassle (well for me anyway). So here goes my steps to a quick weave (sorry for the huge pics and the crazy shirt (it's my fav))


Here are the products that I use:










1. I wash,deep condition my hair, and blow dry it.






2. Then I put tons of oil on it, and part the front where my part is gonna be.





3. Then I gel my hair back in a pony tail.





4. I spray tons of oil sheen on the end of my pony tail, then I gel it up.





5. I blow dry until it semi-dry and put 3 stocking caps on my head to ensure none of the glue seeps through to my hair.





6.Then I begin to glue the tracks on the stocking caps starting from the back working my way to the front.





7.I glue the tracks all the way up to the top, making sure not to glue any on top of where my hair was left out.





8. Then I cut the stocking caps in a straight line right over where my hair is left out and part my hair.





9. I spray my hair with the cantu flat iron spray, then I curl it with curlers about the size of the curls.





I trim it up and use some of the wrap lotion to shape the curls. And there you have it a quick weave! I usually leave this one in for about one to 1 1/2 week depending on how it holds up. I just get up in the morning shake my fingers through it and I'm out the door; very convenient.

FINISHED PRODUCT


----------



## natural2008 (Dec 20, 2008)

You natural hair is so long and your quick weave is sooooooo cute .  How did you learn how to do this?  Did you just try it one day?


----------



## peppers01 (Dec 20, 2008)

natural2008 said:


> You natural hair is so long and your quick weave is sooooooo cute . How did you learn how to do this? Did you just try it one day?


 
Well I'm from Dallas, and everybody wears them. I've always done my own hair. So, yeah, one day I just tried it and I've been doing them since then with different styles, this is just my favorite


----------



## caribgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh, you did a superb job- very neat! Hmm, so you wear 3 caps to protect your hair- that is so wise!! Obviously your hair is doing well as it looks fab!!

Thanks so much for the detailed pics and descriptions!!!


----------



## Katrice (Dec 20, 2008)

very nice...thanks for sharing.  I think I'm going to try this


----------



## natural2008 (Dec 20, 2008)

girl you make me wanna try cause it seems like when you want to take it out all you have to do it take the cap off right?  Do you find that the 3 wig caps slip at times?


----------



## natural2008 (Dec 20, 2008)

another question, since you use wig caps, cant you just take off the quick weave and put it back on like a wig?   Girl I am really going to have to try this one day, when I grow me enough hair.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 20, 2008)

Boy you made me say wow out loud! That is very ingenious!!! I will look into this for my own hair. I'm always looking for weave options. Good job lady


----------



## peppers01 (Dec 20, 2008)

No, mine dont come off until I'm ready to take it down. Usually by that time, the glue loosens around the edges. But you can do it by putting seran wrap around your hair, and a stocking cap on top of that, and glue the tracks on top of the cap.


----------



## peppers01 (Dec 20, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Boy you made me say wow out loud! That is very ingenious!!! I will look into this for my own hair. I'm always looking for weave options. Good job lady


 
One thing to remember though is that when you're taking it down, to use some sort of oil (preferably the 30 sec debonding oil) to slide the tracks off the edge so that none of your hair come out.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh my dayum!

You blew all my notions of quick weaves out the window!

Looks like you made yourself a wig. Can you take it off?

It looks great!!!!


----------



## peppers01 (Dec 20, 2008)

natural2008 said:


> girl you make me wanna try cause it seems like when you want to take it out all you have to do it take the cap off right? Do you find that the 3 wig caps slip at times?


 
Actually they don't, until it's time for it to come down, cause the glue keeps them together and in place.


----------



## peppers01 (Dec 20, 2008)

SparklingFlame said:


> Oh my dayum!
> 
> You blew all my notions of quick weaves out the window!
> 
> ...


 
I don't take mine off, but you could if you put seran wrap on your hair and stocking caps, and then do it normally. Once you finish, you just slide it off your hair.


----------



## PittiPat (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been wearing regular stocking cap wigs, but I never thought to cut a part in the top.  This is fantastic. I'm gonna try it for my next wig.  Thanks OP.


----------



## niva (Dec 20, 2008)

That was amazing!!!!!!  Very pretty!


----------



## s0.k!nky (Dec 20, 2008)

I love quickweaves...It's an awesome protective style when done correctly!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 20, 2008)

Girl, that is ingenious so neat and nice!  I would love to do this...and your hair is gorgeous on top of that...you protect your hair and rock the quick weave...smart sista, and i'm happy to be your friend {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you for posting this. You just showed me that quick weaves do not have to be damaging. 

I saw something today that made me sad. A girl wearing a weave and all her edges were gone and the hair was pulled back like it was normal. 

Im glad I came on tonight. I wish I could share this with her. Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## amwcah (Dec 21, 2008)

My cousin does these all the time, but you actually made me want to try it.  This is a great alternative to a sew-in which could damage your hair if the thread is pulled too tight.  

Also, my cousin always complains about the stocking being too tight, but this would not be a problem with your method since you cut the stocking.  

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 21, 2008)

I am so tempted to try this because of how great it looks on you. I just don't understand how you are gluing the weave on.  Can you explain further if you don't mind?  Also, how much approximately does the hair cost that you use?


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Dec 21, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## peppers01 (Dec 21, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I am so tempted to try this because of how great it looks on you. I just don't understand how you are gluing the weave on. Can you explain further if you don't mind? Also, how much approximately does the hair cost that you use?


 
Okay, in the back I glue the tracks horizontal, moving upwards. As I come further to the front, the tracks goes all the way around my head from temple to temple. I use my part as a guide to the way the tracks curve so that they're symmetrical on both sides of the part. Hope that helped.


----------



## peppers01 (Dec 21, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Girl, that is ingenious so neat and nice! I would love to do this...and your hair is gorgeous on top of that...you protect your hair and rock the quick weave...smart sista, and i'm happy to be your friend {{{hugs}}}


 
No thank you for the egg shake recipe!


----------



## peppers01 (Dec 21, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I am so tempted to try this because of how great it looks on you. I just don't understand how you are gluing the weave on. Can you explain further if you don't mind? Also, how much approximately does the hair cost that you use?


 
Oh and the hair costs me $11.99 at the BSS in my area, I use one bag and split the tracks. If you don't know, regular tracks are actually two thin tracks sewn together. So to extend the tracks even further (for the cheap people like me), you just take a razor and gently and carefully slide is in between the two tracks and you just doubled your bag of hair, but it thins the style. In the case of my curls, I don't like them too full anyway.

LOL @ ur signature


----------



## ajacks (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your technique OP!  I had a completely different image of QW after reading the other thread and watching the episode of Split Ends.  This is a method I would actually be willing to try.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 21, 2008)

OMG, you stay in the H too. We all need to just get together and do each other hair (not for free, but instead of supporting the stylist that drain our pockets) since we all on the same hair level. I had a QW in when I went to the D for the Cotton Bowl I was cute let me see if I can find a pic. It wasnt like yours looking all real and stuff but....It did the dang thing for a month.
Dont mind the 1st 3 pic, I was getting ready to take it down and I had just unwrapped it to take the pic. The last pic was when I was at the game...


----------



## peppers01 (Dec 21, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> OMG, you stay in the H too. We all need to just get together and do each other hair (not for free, but instead of supporting the stylist that drain our pockets) since we all on the same hair level. I had a QW in when I went to the D for the Cotton Bowl I was cute let me see if I can find a pic. It wasnt like yours looking all real and stuff but....It did the dang thing for a month.
> Dont mind the 1st 3 pic, I was getting ready to take it down and I had just unwrapped it to take the pic. The last pic was when I was at the game...


 
Ur QW was cute! I wanted to try the short bob, but I get a little scared to do it, thinking maybe it won't come out right. I'm definitely gonna have to do that one next. PM me.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 21, 2008)

I am Stunned!

I must say that I am totally impressed!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 21, 2008)

Did you H-town divas see my post about doing each other's hair in the Hair Salon Forum?  Hello?!  We may as well help each other out~

oh, yeah, so if i wear QW i guess i couldn't apply my nightly growth aids, huh?  Only if it were the kind that is on a cap that you could remove nightly...right or wrong?


----------



## NuMe2004 (Dec 21, 2008)

That is suuuper cute!


----------



## gorgeous86 (Dec 21, 2008)

OMG thanks for posting this!!! I never knew you could have a quickweave with hair left out.  I may try this one day.


----------



## DarlingNikki (Dec 21, 2008)

I heard about QW's before but never thought anything more about it....and seeing your step-by-step instructions, it made it seem so easy!  Wish I had looked more into it before ruining my own hair with glue!  It makes perfect sense...put glue on a cap instead of your own hair!  Thanks posting!


----------



## ckrenee (Dec 21, 2008)

Really cute!!  Good idea about the 3 wigs caps.


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks for starting this thread, i was actually on youtube earlier and i saw these videos, they use a showercap underneath the wig cap to prevent glue from seeping through to ur natural hair.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nBUonHMTRg&feature=channel
the results
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE5_xZv8bhE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCvlx_whCS0&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIeYXtiFc_8&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8iJtw2kE-A&feature=related


----------



## anon123 (Dec 21, 2008)

peppers01 said:


> Okay, in the back I glue the tracks horizontal, moving upwards. As I come further to the front, the tracks goes all the way around my head from temple to temple. I use my part as a guide to the way the tracks curve so that they're symmetrical on both sides of the part. Hope that helped.



Wow, this seems really easy.  I think my natural hair is too puffy to slick back in a ponytail and be flat under the stocking caps, but maybe if it were cornrowed.  I notice you saying that you need oil to loosen the glue.  So I guess some glue does get on your skin/edges?  What kind of glue do you use? Is it a special kind of oil?  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Amour (Dec 21, 2008)

Great thread OP. And ur hair natural and weave looks great! What im curious abt is d reason d weave doesnt cum off? Is d glue on the hair a lil bit to make it stay or on d edges like a LF?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 21, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE this! (yay!) 

Do you reuse the tracks? Have you done this with cornrows instead?


----------



## Clem98tig (Dec 21, 2008)

Great tutorials!  Thank you!


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 21, 2008)

okay that did it!! I have to try this you make it look sooooooo easy


----------



## peppers01 (Dec 21, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Did you H-town divas see my post about doing each other's hair in the Hair Salon Forum? Hello?! We may as well help each other out~
> 
> oh, yeah, so if i wear QW i guess i couldn't apply my nightly growth aids, huh? Only if it were the kind that is on a cap that you could remove nightly...right or wrong?


 
Right, you need to get the one that comes off.


----------



## peppers01 (Dec 21, 2008)

KissKiss said:


> Great thread OP. And ur hair natural and weave looks great! What im curious abt is d reason d weave doesnt cum off? Is d glue on the hair a lil bit to make it stay or on d edges like a LF?


 
Yeah a little bit is left out on the edges, and in the back I stretch the top stocking cap down to the very edge of my hair, and glue the first track on the one stocking cap so it seeps through and secures that the back doesn't roll up with wear and tear.



mwedzi said:


> Wow, this seems really easy. I think my natural hair is too puffy to slick back in a ponytail and be flat under the stocking caps, but maybe if it were cornrowed. I notice you saying that you need oil to loosen the glue. So I guess some glue does get on your skin/edges? What kind of glue do you use? Is it a special kind of oil? Thanks for the
> pics.


 
There's this oil that's usually by the bonding glue in the BSS, it's called Salon Pro 30 second Super Bond Remover.



ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I absolutely LOVE this! (yay!)
> 
> Do you reuse the tracks? Have you done this with cornrows instead?


 
Naw, once I take the stocking cap off I just throw the whole thing away. But if you have the time to wash the tracks, and keep them in the same order that they were in before, then I'm sure it could work.


----------



## mxdchiq86 (Dec 21, 2008)

wow!! im really gonna have to try this.

would it work with really long hair or will it be to heavy for the cap?


----------



## brownelovely (Dec 21, 2008)

That's a great idea!!! I will definitely try this. I would add the saran wrap like you mentioned..I can't wait!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Dec 21, 2008)

There is one where you glue to your actual hair that's been treated with a protectant and when you're done wearing the weave, warm water will make it slide off your hair.  I think this is a great alternative (QW) for protecting your own hair and getting that long style or short and not having to commit to it.  Your hair looks great.  

Gluefreeweave.com

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4avuGGIvDM&feature=related


----------



## indefinite (Dec 21, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 21, 2008)

My sister does this, and it has helped her achieve APL.  Keep it up, it looks cute!


----------



## msdeevee (Dec 21, 2008)

My Sis was trying to explain to me how to do this but I didn't get it til I saw your pics.

Doesn't if feel uncomfy to sleep at night? the wig caps I have feel a little tight on my head. 

I would love to do this as a protective style but I'm doing the OCT/MT  thing now .

What are the advantages of doing this over just buying a wig and keeping your hair cornrowed or twisted underneath?

So many questions? just curious. Your QW looked really nice and natural.

Like the woman in the YT tutorials the style was cute but to me it looked wiggy and why disn't she just get a wig? I have a wig like that.


----------



## chavascandy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for the details. I love how it looks. Very pretty.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Dec 21, 2008)

Doesn't the stocking cap, eat up your edges?


----------



## Leesh (Dec 21, 2008)

You can absolutely do cornrows, I have been using this method for years, it is good because you can still use your oils and aides between the rows. it makes it flatter and it lasts longer, you can also wash thru the cornrows.


----------



## cecepassion (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow this looks nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

You just showed me how I can stretch longer!  Bless you my friend!  Calling all sewin ladies!  Calling all sewin ladies!  Here is a safer way to wear extentions that won't cost you an arm and a leg...

Thanks OP!


----------



## flower (Dec 21, 2008)

How do you maintain your edges


----------



## favoured (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the step by step instructions - very helpful.


----------



## neenzmj (Dec 21, 2008)

This may be a very elementary question, but what keeps the stocking cap from slipping off once you've cut it?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 21, 2008)

That is really cute!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 21, 2008)

Girl your quick weave is beautiful!!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 21, 2008)

neenzmj said:


> This may be a very elementary question, but what keeps the stocking cap from slipping off once you've cut it?


 
Yeah...and how do you avoid accidentally cutting your own hair when you cut the stockings?


----------



## Jazala (Dec 22, 2008)

This is amazing! You make it look easy but I'm sure I would mess this up bigtime lol


----------



## peppers01 (Dec 22, 2008)

ChiChiStar said:


> Doesn't the stocking cap, eat up your edges?


 
Actually no it doesn't. the stocking cap isn't tight b/c I cut it where my part is and that loosens it all around. 



msdeevee said:


> My Sis was trying to explain to me how to do this but I didn't get it til I saw your pics.
> 
> Doesn't if feel uncomfy to sleep at night? the wig caps I have feel a little tight on my head.
> Personally no it's not. With this style, I don't even wear a bonnet or scarf to bed, I just sleep on it. Surprisingly, the bonnets and scarfs flatten the curls, but I sleep on them naturally, they pin curl overnight. When I wake up in the morning, I just pick the curls out with my fingers. The stocking cap is loosened when I cut it where my part is, so it's not too tight.
> ...


 


mxdchiq86 said:


> wow!! im really gonna have to try this.
> 
> would it work with really long hair or will it be to heavy for the cap?


 
yeah it should work. When I gel my ponytail upward, I have to curve the end around into a pin curl so that my ponytail isn't on my forehead.


----------



## peppers01 (Dec 22, 2008)

LaidBak said:


> Yeah...and how do you avoid accidentally cutting your own hair when you cut the stockings?


 
I use a straight razor to cut the stocking cap by picking it up on the edge and gently and carefully slide it upward, while leaving my finger that's lifting the stocking cap on my hair that is it in a small braid.


----------



## peppers01 (Dec 22, 2008)

flower said:


> How do you maintain your edges


 
I use the Salon Pro 30 second super bond remover to get the glue off. I do that before washing. I saturate my hair with this oil, then take a small tooth comb, and gently comb the glue out. The oil loosens it so well that only glue slide off without taking my hair. I also spray oil on my hair all over before putting the caps on, so that glue doesn't go too deep.



neenzmj said:


> This may be a very elementary question, but what keeps the stocking cap from slipping off once you've cut it?


 
Good question! It's the way I put the stocking caps on. The first one covers from the front to the back fully. The second one covers from the back, about an inch above the first one, and in the front about an inch above the first one. The last one covers, in the back, to the same position as the second one, and in the front where my real part ends (Look at the picture to see how the part is made to see what I mean). Hope that helps!


----------



## teenie (Dec 28, 2008)

neenzmj said:


> This may be a very elementary question, but what keeps the stocking cap from slipping off once you've cut it?


 

I was wondering the same thing...I saw a girl on you tube who had left hair out but she had her hair braided underneath and sewed the stocking to her hair where she had cut it, to hold it in place but that made it unremovable......

BTW original poster I really like this idea and I'm gonna try it....it makes me think of the U wigs.


----------



## NYAmicas (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, that was cool. I've never done one before. I like those curls.


----------



## LovelyLisa (Jun 9, 2010)

I love the 27 piece quick weaves too!  I have stopped wearing LF's because of hairline issues and this quick weave is quick and I love it.

I wear 2 wig caps and no glue seeps in at all.  So I will take off this weekend and sew on the tracks so I can just take off.  Wash and go.  I bought the Indian Remy.

I love this new way!  I used to be the person who would wear weaves and just use Gel and glue would eat up my hair.


----------

